# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  запись - разговор 1

## anthonyd

I know it is a lady and man conversating but I wanted practice reading through a short conversation...please comment on my speaking =)  
- Алло!
- Алло, Валя? 
- Здравствуй, Джим! Как дела?
- Нормально. Слушай, у меня есть билеты на рок-концерт. Хочешь пойти?
- Конечно. А когда?
- В среду вечером в 19 часов.
- Ой, как жаль. В среду вечером я иду в библиотеку. Знаешь, в четверг у меня большой экзамен. Я должна заниматься. 
- Ну что ж, я понимаю. Тогда может быть в пятницу?
- В пятницу? Хорошо.
- Все договорились.

----------


## TATY

If you are a beginner, then it's fine for a beginner. I've addressed certain issues in other threads. But some specifics: 
Watch your O. If it's unstressed it is pronounced like an A. 
Нормально - narm*a*l'na 
Aлло is pronounced Аллё 
Здраствуй - You didn't pronounce the Д
Как дела - Stress is on the last A. The E is all wrong as well.
Билеты - Stress on the E
Концерт - Stress is on the E. Also you are saying Конциерт.
Пойти - the ти is pronounced perfectly.... if it were Ukrainian. The T should be soft (palatised). The И sounds too much like an Ы.
Четверг - You inserted another vowel between Р and Г that shouldn't be there
Заниматься - The ending -ться or -тся is pronounced -ца
Пятницу - The stress is on the first sylable

----------


## anthonyd

I started studying Russian about 5-6 months ago. Mainly I have been practicing reading and grammar. The last 2-3 months I have started speaking a lot more for practice. 
I guess this is considered semi-beginner   ::

----------


## TATY

> I started studying Russian about 5-6 months ago. Mainly I have been practicing reading and grammar. The last 2-3 months I have started speaking a lot more for practice. 
> I guess this is considered semi-beginner

 Then you are fine for that amount of time. At least you make an effort. I know people who have studied Russian for years, are technically verry good at it, but have terrible accents (much worse than yours), because they don't seem to understand that you actually have to make an effort to make it sound Russian.

----------


## Rtyom

Not too bad, anthonyd!

----------


## anthonyd

thank you Rtyom =) 
I really want to learn but it is extremely hard to speak correctly when given so little opportunity to practice with native speakers  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Try Skype! 
Your intonations on questions need some work...

----------


## basurero

I thought I'd give it a go even though I suck at pronunciation. What do you rekon? 
Argh, my voice sounds so high, ну и ужас!

----------


## BlackMage

Here's my go.  я на ушах   ::   ::   And my rooommate is sleeping.  He thinks I'm crazy cause I mumble into my computer in russian hahahahaha.

----------


## mishau_

I'm sorry guys for some off but I found 2 discrepances in this dialog 
1) She paid no attention who was going to play on the concert. When someone offers me a ticket to a concert, the first thing I ask is what band's  coming.  
Once as I did not take care of the band that were playing, I took my girlfried to a concert where the band played very badly and eventually the solist, who was very drunk, turned stripped nacked and began to urinate on the scene. 
2) Jim's bought the tickets on two bands in advance. The first band is supposed to play on Wednesday. As I assume that band may hardly take a day off and then play once again in the same hall, so on Friday they must be expecting another band to come.  Obviously, Jim works at the ticket office; Remember he asks "может быть в пятницу?" form what I understand he must have tickets for all  week days, so if you can't go on today we'll go tomorrow, if not tomorrow, then the day after tomorrow and so on.

----------


## Rtyom

> Here's my go.  я на ушах     And my rooommate is sleeping.  He thinks I'm crazy cause I mumble into my computer in russian hahahahaha.

 Your voice is doped!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> I thought I'd give it a go even though I suck at pronunciation. What do you rekon? 
> Argh, my voice sounds so high, ну и ужас!

 You forget about softening of consonants and sometimes your Russian [и] sounds more like Russian [ы]. 
p.S. Your voice isn't high, it's alright.

----------


## anthonyd

> I thought I'd give it a go even though I suck at pronunciation. What do you rekon? 
> Argh, my voice sounds so high, ну и ужас!

 Basurero, did your recording speed become effected somehow or did you originally record it speaking so fast? Your pronunciation sounds good but somewhat un-natural, or rushed. I'm an American so I can't judge your Russian speech because mine is no better  ::  
Nevertheless, you seem to be learning very well!!

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  I thought I'd give it a go even though I suck at pronunciation. What do you rekon? 
> Argh, my voice sounds so high, ну и ужас!   Basurero, did your recording speed become effected somehow or did you originally record it speaking so fast? Your pronunciation sounds good but somewhat un-natural, or rushed. I'm an American so I can't judge your Russian speech because mine is no better  
> Nevertheless, you seem to be learning very well!!

 Yes it is very unnatural because I had to speak as fast as I could so it would be small enough to upload, so I had to sacrifice the naturality!  ::

----------


## anthonyd

you should lessen the quality of the recording. I assume you use the built-in recorder with Windows (if even using Windows)?? 
I have a cheap program that converts many different file types. I start out with a WAV file and convert it to MP3 with the low-med setting to save file size  ::   http://www.mp3towma.com/

----------


## basurero

Я любил бы скачать эту программу, но с деньгами у меня туго...   ::

----------


## anthonyd

я тоже  ::  
кто хочет дают мне деньги?  ::

----------


## Rtyom

basurero: я бы хотел
anthonyd: дать

----------


## net surfer

> Я любил бы скачать эту программу, но с деньгами у меня туго...  :cry:

 You don't need that program. Free open source programs rock!
Take this one - http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

----------


## mishau_

Ура, бесплатный open source програмирует рок! Знаю эту софтину.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Тогда уж свободный!  ::

----------


## Stranger

> Тогда уж свободный!

 Одно другому не мешает  ::

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Я любил бы скачать эту программу, но с деньгами у меня туго...     You don't need that program. Free open source programs rock!
> Take this one - http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

 Это очень полезная ссылка! Спасибо большое!   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Actually, I don't think that basusero's voice's too fast. I've tried to pronounce that dialogue myself and found that I'd speak even faster than basusero if I were to record that dialogue.

----------

